# Where is my bunnies ?



## blk90s13 (May 12, 2010)

One of my does is suppose to be due a a week ago she have a nesting box in her cage and been pulling her hair for about 2 weeks now 

put it in the nesting box along with some hay but nothing so far 


she is now close to 38 days ? what should I expect ? can she be faking ?


----------



## PattySh (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like a false pregnancy. Try to rebreed her. Take the nest out.


----------



## blk90s13 (May 12, 2010)

yea she will see the boyfriend tomorrow 


Can I use the nest for a different doe or its not good to share nesting boxes ?


----------

